Ask HN: Best books to transition from development to product management? - bertdc
======
villaumbrosia
One of the best things about being a Product Manager is that you don’t need a
particular background. But in your case, you have an advantage over people
because you speak the engineer’s language.

I would recommend these two books because they really give you the preparation
you need to learn about the tactical part of PM and the soft skills required
to excel at your job.

The Ultimate Product Management Guide: which you can download for free here
[https://bit.ly/31YhGUu](https://bit.ly/31YhGUu)

The Making of a Manager [https://bit.ly/2ZOo4eb](https://bit.ly/2ZOo4eb)

------
Jansing90
I would recommend Escaping the Build Trap -
[https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/escaping-the-
build/9781...](https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/escaping-the-
build/9781491973783/)

------
e9
Shipping Greatness

[https://www.amazon.com/Shipping-Greatness-Practical-
launchin...](https://www.amazon.com/Shipping-Greatness-Practical-launching-
outstanding/dp/1449336574)

